# Projector ceiling mounts with smooth adjustment?



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

Are there any mounts out there with some fine-level, smooth adjustments? Tilt, side/side, maybe up/down? I have a PJ without lens shift, and the mount I have now is very clunky. If I need a quarter inch, its usually "THWUMP"....then way too much....its very frustrating. I've thought about installing some elevator bolts for some fine tune adjustments, but maybe there is something out there purpose built?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I know how you feel!.:gah: I bought an expensive Peerless mount thinking that it would give me a smooth precise adjustment to all angles, but it was still a friction adjustment like most others and very difficult to align the image precisely..and the locking screws are right in the path of the projector vents, so you get a nice blast of hot air on your hands when making adjustments!!
I also would be interested to know if there is a precision adjustable mount on the market!


----------



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

I had visions of a precision dial like that found on a microscope, but that's probably not happening....though I think it would be perfect.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

When they advertise a mount as "precision", that's the sort of adjustment I would expect as well..


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I have heard this one has smooth adjustments:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000TXNS6G/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364147732&sr=8-4&pi=SL75

Disclaimer: I don't own it. But it is the mount I will be buying 
Salem


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I have that Peerless mount holding up my ~25lb. JVC projector. It's a rock-solid unit, and adjustments can be made easily, smoothly and in very small increments. I paid closer to $140-$150 for it, and I consider it to be worth every penny.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Which mount are you currently working with for reference?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at the premier mounts FTP


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I ended up buying the Peerless PRGUNV and I mounted my EPSON 8350 last night. It is stable and very easily adjustable. 

If I had to find a negative it is that rotation is not geared. Tilt and yaw are of course. You have to loosen the lag bolts and rotate the mount. But on the other hand you can mount it without buying a plate and it leaves the projector very close to the ceiling which is good for me.

For my situation I am 100% happy with it .

Salem


----------



## Mike4AU (Feb 4, 2009)

I just mounted my Epson 8350 PJ with the Peerless PRGUNV and it works like a champ. The mount is built like a tank and is extremely well engineered. The mount provides a lot of flexibility and the precision gears are really nice.

I had an NPL series mount and it does well with a smaller PJ (I mounted my now deceased Mits HD100U with the NPL mount), but it does not do well when using the extension arms needed for mounting larger PJs. One can use an NPL mount on the 8350, but I would not recommend it.

Mike


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike4AU said:


> I just mounted my Epson 8350 PJ with the Peerless PRGUNV and it works like a champ. The mount is built like a tank and is extremely well engineered. The mount provides a lot of flexibility and the precision gears are really nice.


Now that is a true precision mount and what I was after..I obviously bought the wrong model number..:gah:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a peerless also... Ran me about $140. It has fine adjustments on it. Been very impressed with it. You can pick a model on their website and then find it in amazon for a lot less than their asking price.


----------



## Mike4AU (Feb 4, 2009)

I paid $91 at Amazon for the PRGUNV, with free shipping.


----------

